# tension compression tapping head



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi guys

Does anyone have a plan,preferably with dimensions or scetches,for a tention compression tapping head.Got a lot of M6 holes to tap and need a plan quick. I tried the cordless drill route but that does not work for me. I tried it with a M10 but the tap slips in the chuck. Don't realy know how the tool work if someone can help with that,it would be great.


----------



## magicniner (Nov 24, 2017)

Looks like Tapmatic have pinion gears - 

http://www.tools-n-gizmos.com/specs/Tapmatic_NCRT_11.jpg 

I assume some form of clutch engages the spindle with forward and reverse gears depending on whether it's under pressure or tension.

 - Nick


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks for your effort, but I was thinking of something simpler. That is way to complicated to make myself.


----------



## francist (Nov 24, 2017)

I had a thought that if you're in a bind and just need to knock these holes off fast, whether grinding three small flats on the tap shank might allow you to get a better grip on it using your cordless drill. Handholding the tool affords some forgiveness if your grinding isn't perfectly even, and an M6 tap has a decent enough size shank to not weaken it too much. In my neck of the woods, the cost of a tap isn't that much to risk even if it doesn't work.

-frank


----------



## magicniner (Nov 24, 2017)

Tapping in the mill I usually rely on hitting reverse at the appropriate moment. 
If you go for less than 100% thread so the tap doesn't bind your cordless should manage the job, especially if you use a tapping lube, 

 - Nick


----------



## dlane (Nov 24, 2017)

Might try brown paper wrapped around tap shank in the cordless drill , I've heard it improves the grip


----------



## TomS (Nov 24, 2017)

Are you looking for something like this?  It's called a tension/compression tap holder or a floating tap holder.



This one is a ER20 floating tap holder with a 3/4" shank.  It has about .200" of compression and slightly less than .500" of tension/extension.  It's meant to be used in a milling machine with a reversing spindle.


----------



## JerryK (Nov 24, 2017)

I like a Procunier tapping head for 
that operation


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## kd4gij (Nov 24, 2017)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/2-Piece-...93696&wl11=online&wl12=16494278&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## magicniner (Nov 25, 2017)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Thanks for your effort, but I was thinking of something simpler. That is way to complicated to make myself.



Are you planning to use a pillar drill or a mill and if the latter what kind? 
I ask because in a mill with a quill which can be unlocked and used with a lever action like a pillar drill you can leave the quill unlocked and the quill will float as the tap pulls in, if you use a tap with a reduced shank long enough and leave clearance under the work there is no chance of breaking the tap or scrapping the job. 
There are many ways to skin a cat but when asking for suggestions it helps to specify the type of cat and the tools available as otherwise everyone responding is just guessing and lots of frustration on all sides can ensue  

 - Nick


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks ha ha.
Sorry for the little info I gave you. I am going to use a milling/drilling machine. My machines lowest speed is 220rpm. Is that not to fast for tapping mild steel plate. I ask because I have never tapped with the machine running, always by hand.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 26, 2017)

magicniner said:


> Tapping in the mill I usually rely on hitting reverse at the appropriate moment.
> If you go for less than 100% thread so the tap doesn't bind your cordless should manage the job, especially if you use a tapping lube,
> 
> - Nick


Do you release your quil spring when you do it on the mill?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 26, 2017)

TomS said:


> Are you looking for something like this?  It's called a tension/compression tap holder or a floating tap holder.
> 
> View attachment 247836
> 
> This one is a ER20 floating tap holder with a 3/4" shank.  It has about .200" of compression and slightly less than .500" of tension/extension.  It's meant to be used in a milling machine with a reversing spindle.



That looks good,I will check with my tooling suppliers if they might have something like that in stock. Last when I spoke to them,I asked about a auto reverse tapping head,but that is much to expensive for my pocket.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 26, 2017)

dlane said:


> Might try brown paper wrapped around tap shank in the cordless drill , I've heard it improves the grip



I will try that for now and if that does not work I will go for the plan of francist,because I AM in a bind and need to finish these holes quiqly this coming week,but I would want to get something more permanent to use in my mill/drill for future tapping that is not too expensive.


----------



## xman_charl (Nov 26, 2017)

*What me use....fixture plate fits milling vice jaws good.*








*Charl*


----------



## TomS (Nov 26, 2017)

Suzuki4evr said:


> That looks good,I will check with my tooling suppliers if they might have something like that in stock. Last when I spoke to them,I asked about a auto reverse tapping head,but that is much to expensive for my pocket.



The one in the picture came from Shars.  I bought it on eBay for the catalogue price delivered to my door.  The fit and finish is excellent.  Haven't used it yet so can't report on how well it works.


----------

